# Alternative Protektorenjacke für Bikepark EN + DH Einsätze



## Impact (5. Oktober 2021)

Letzten Freitag wars mal wieder so weit, weil ein Newbie unmittelbar hinter dem langen kicker table quer in der Landung parkte, musste ich um einen fundamentalen crash zu vermeiden, unmittelbar nach der airtime den Weg den Abhang runter durch die abgesägten Baumstämme und Geäst nehmen. Komischerweise passieren mir solche beschissenen Sachen immer nur auf hometrails. 

Das hat mich auch wieder daran erinnert, eine alternative Protektorenjacke zum vorhandenen Bliss Comp LD Top und Ortema OrthoMax zu suchen. Das Bliss ist schon ca. 5 Jahre alt und sollte eh mal ausgetauscht werden. An dem Tag habe ich auch das Bliss getragen. Für leichtes Enduro ist es ok, aber es hat auch seine Defizite. Bsp. sind die Ober- und Unterarm Protektoren recht grenzwertig, zudem schließt der Ärmel kurz vor der Mitte des Unterarms ab, der Protektor gar kurz nach dem L-Bogen. Der crash hat mir auch wunderbar gezeigt was blöderweise mit solch einer Konstruktion schnell passiert.
Es wäre wunderbar wenn der Ärmel am, oder kurz vor dem Handgelenk abschließt, und der Protektor auch ausreichend lang ist. Wenn über dem Protektor am L-Bogen dann auch noch eine Schicht abriebfestes Material abgebracht ist das sich auch noch etwas über den unterarm zieht, Bestens! Das Ortema Jacket was ich auch noch besitze hat das.
Was bei solchen Jacken wie dem Bliss wünschenswert wäre ist, etwas padding über dem Oberarm Muskel u.v.a. vorne und seitlich in der Region der Rippen, im idealfall auch etwas an der Clavikula. Auch hier glänzt das Ortema.

Letztes Jahr bin ich 3,5 Wochen mit dem Ortema Jacket in Andorra gefahren. Das Kontrastprogramm vor zwei Monaten für 3 Wochen mit dem Bliss Jacket in Sölden, was ich zurückblickend recht Naiv fand. Auf hometrails trage ich grundsätzlich das Bliss Jacket. In keine der beiden Urlaube habe ich mich ernsthaft gelegt. Mein Fahrstil ist eher schnell jedoch berechnend einzuordnen.

D.h. das Ortema ist gut, bis auf die Tatsache das ich mit dem wandernden Nierengurt zu kämpfen habe. Ich mag es weniger etwas über den Bauch zu haben. Wohlmöglich ist es aber auch nur beim Ortema Jacket so, hier fehlt mir die Referenz. Das Jacket wurde mir von Ortema vor Ort nach Wunsch auch extra umgebaut und angepasst. Für mich ist das Jacket die erste Wahl im Park Einsatz.
Das Bliss hat m.M. nach ausgedient, die Defizite habe ich oben schon aufgeführt, somit suche ich eine Alternative dazu, was nicht sofort so voluminös wie das Ortema Jacket ist. Es soll ein Hybrid sein was ich auf dem hometrail aber besonders auch im Bikepark als Alternative zum Ortema tragen kann.

Ich beobachte den Markt schon länger, aber im MTB Segment scheint es nicht viel Bewegung zu geben. Ebenso scheinen die MTB Jacket Preise im Vergleich zum MTX Bereich, wenn das Jacket funktionell auch zum MTB Bereich passen würde, extra gesalzen zu sein.

Wenn ich so die o.g. Wünsche berücksichtige bin ich im MTX Segment fündig geworden und stelle mir die Frage ob man hiermit gemessen am Ortema Jacket im Sommer kaputt gehen würde oder eher nicht? Gelistet nach Favorit:

#1: https://www.24mx.eu/motocross-gear/...v2-protection-jacket-black-red_pid-PM-4901433
#2: https://www.24mx.eu/motocross-gear/...ction-jacket-black-fluo-yellow_pid-PM-4901434
#3: https://www.24mx.eu/motocross-gear/...f-airfit-hybrid-body-protector_pid-PM-4899220

Zu #1 siehe auch: 



Zu #3 




Die Fotos vermitteln einen guten Eindruck. #3 habe ich nur aufgelistet weil es grade so die o.g. Kriterien abdeckt, und als einziges keinen Nierengurt besitzt. Jedoch bin ich in der Vergangenheit was Protektorenjacken von Leatt angeht, wegen der Kürze des Rückenprotektors eher weniger überzeugt gewesen. Ob das bei #3 auch der Fall ist, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Alle Jacken decken Rücken + Front Level 2, und Ober- sowie Unterarm Level 1 ab (soweit ich das verstanden habe).

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## TRNSLP (7. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich würde mir mal die hier angucken: https://leatt.com/int/shop/moto/pro...fit-lite-sku-5017180030-W?selected-color=5440

Von der Passform eher eine Nummer größer nehmen. Gut durchdacht, insbesondere mit dem schräg verlaufenden Reißverschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (9. Oktober 2021)

Das AirFit Lite wäre nicht großartig anders als das Hybrid und ist nicht wirklich das was ich suche.
Hab mir 2x das Leatt 3DF AirFit Hybrid in je L/XL und XXL kommen lassen und heute anprobiert.
Wie vermutet sind die Rückenprotektoren recht kurz geschnitten.
Ärmellänge, Rückenporotektor usw. wächst zwar mit der Größe mit, aber IMHO ist der selbst bei XXL noch recht grenzwertig.
Was mir auffällt ist, das die Ober- und Unterarm Protektoren nicht richtig fest sitzen. Das ist mir selbst bei der L/XL aufgefallen die an manchen stellen recht eng, an anderen stellen richtig passend war.
Insb. am Unterarm steht ein recht großer Teil des Protektors in der Luft wenn der L-Bogen angewinkelt wird.
Der Rückenprotektor ist auch recht hart im Vergleich mit bsp. dem Ortema oder sonstiges was ich bisher so kannte.
XXL war trotz der Größenempfehlung des Herstellers im Bereich Brust zu breit. Auch die Protektoren an Ober und Unterarm waren zu labbelig. Sonst gings. Scheinbar sind die Sprünge bei den Zwischengrößen etwas zu breit aufgestellt.
Gehen also beide wieder zurück. Ich werd mir nun je ein XL und XXL des Alpinestars Bionic Tech V2 kommen lassen.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (9. Oktober 2021)

Finde ja rein von den Bildern her die Scott ganz interessant.
Leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.






						Scott Softcon Air Pro Protektorenjacke - günstig kaufen ▷ FC-Moto
					

Scott Softcon Air Pro Protektorenjacke - günstig bestellen bei FC-Moto | top Bewertungen ☆ weltweiter Versand ✓




					www.fc-moto.de


----------



## Impact (10. Oktober 2021)

Auf den ersten Blick ähnelt es dem Fox Base Frame Pro Jacket.


----------



## Sespri (10. Oktober 2021)

Dem Bliss ähnlich ist die IXS Protektorenjacke (oder Hemd, je nach Sichtweise). Ich fahre die Kurzarmversion mit Ellbogen und Knieschützer aus gleichem Haus. Der Vorteil ist, die Dinger sind und bleiben dort, wo ich sie will. Auch der Rückenschutz ist ausreichend lang - etwas, was ich bei vielen Jacken ohnehin nicht verstehe. Was treibt die Entwickler dazu, die letzten 5cm nicht auszunutzen? Berg hoch bei Wärme fahre ich mit offenem Hemd und bei der Abfahrt liegt sie satt an.

Die Suche nach einer passenden Protektorenjacken ist ohnehin ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Was bei A gut ist fehlt bei B und umgekehrt. Es dürfte für die Hersteller auch nicht einfach sein. Die anatomischen Vorgaben sind gegeben und da kann man sich nur noch im Design unterscheiden - welches sich dann z.B. in einem zu kurzen Rückenteil äussert... Innovation kann nur über das Material kommen, speziell dem der Protektoren selber und da hat sich schon einiges getan.

Auch die Ortema hat ihre Schwachstellen. Ich trage auch die Orthomax und bin vom Tragekomfort sehr angetan und es ist die bisher beste Jacke. Nur finde ich den Brustschutz verbesserungswürdig. Auf Brustbeinhöhe ist der Reissverschluss - das könnte man mit einem seitlichen besser lösen. Auch sind die Brustpads li. und re. grossflächig, aber doch recht dünn. Mich hat es vor einem Monat in Leogang abgelegt und ich hatte eine Rippenprellung, die 5 Wochen anhielt (Im Bett drehen war mühsam, fahren ging jedoch). Ok, ohne Pads wären vielleicht die Rippen gebrochen - wer weiss...

Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Ortema, ob ich die Brustpads einzeln beziehen kann. Ich habe versuchsweise beide Pads übereinander in ein Fach gelegt und sie passen überraschend gut rein. Da klemmt und faltet sich nichts auf und es wäre immerhin doppelt so dick. Dann wäre die Jacke nahe am Optimum für mich.


----------



## Impact (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke schon dass die dir die Brust pads einzeln veräussern können. Das Ortema Hauptquartier erreiche ich mit den Öffis in 1h, und in den letzten 9 Jahren haben die mir echt viel weitergeholfen was Lösungen außerhalb der Norm angeht. Das vor allem bei deren Neckbrace(s) und eben das Orthomax.
Letzteres übertraf alles. 
Ich kaufte vor Ort das Jacket in XL im Sommer 2019. Dann trug ich es 2019 ein paar mal, dann 2020 noch ein paar mal, und ich hatte immer das Problem das mir die Front des Netzstoff nicht lang genug war. Und da war noch die Sache mit dem Nierengurt.
Das bewog mich im Frühjahr denen eine verzweifelte Mail mit Bitte um eine Lösung zu schreiben.
Die nahmen Kontakt zu mir auf und gaben mir einen Termin.
Dort angekommen standen nach ca. einer halben Stunde mit einem Berater in der Umkleide dann noch ein Techniker sowie der Chefentwickler.
Diese zuppelten an mir und dem Jacket herum, ich sollte doch bitte nochmal ein XXL probieren, und alternativ hatte ich noch ein anderes Jacket dabei um meine Probleme zu verdeutlichen.
Wir kamen recht schnell überein, das mir von der Dimension das XL am Besten passt. Jedoch waren mir die Ärmel zu kurz, der Netzstoff am Bauch bündig zur Hose IMHO zu kurz was dann auch mit dem Nierengurt ein Nervbolzen war. 
Ich stellte fest das beim Orthomax mit der größeren Größe der Rückenprotektor, Ärmel, Netzstofflänge und logischerweise die Breite mitwächst. Bis auf letzteren ist das nicht bei jedem Hersteller selbstverständlich.
Somit standen wir vor dem Problem, dass das XXL viele meiner Probleme behob, jedoch an einigen Stellen zu breit war. Dieses war beispielsweise bei den Ärmel oben + unten, Brustbereich, die Brustpads die du angesprochen hast und auch über die Rippen gehen, dort lag der Netzstoff gar nicht mehr an sondern labbelte herum usw.
Das war der Punkt wo man mir angeboten hat das XL gegen ein neues XXL zu tauschen, mir das XXL soweit vertretbar an meinen Körper anzupassen, so dass ich wieder Lust bekomme das Orthomax zu tragen anstatt es deshalb im Schrank rumliegen zu lassen. Das obwohl ich keine Rechnung vorweisen konnte. Ich bekam ein schlechtes Gewissen aber der Chefentwickler meinte, es wäre egal, die stellen mir keine Rechnung aus, es wird ein 1:1 Tausch, das täte denen nicht weh, und er wolle das wir hier beide zufrieden raus gehen.
Dann kam noch eine 4 Person, eine Schneiderin hinzu. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, da stehe ich mit Arme hoch in deren Umkleide, Berater, Techniker, Schefentwickler und Schneiderin nehmen Maß an mir und dem Jacket, die Schneiderin fixiert mit Nadeln und zieht die Schnittlinie mit Kreide, während der Techniker und Chefentwickler sagen hier nicht, dort ja um die CE Zertifizierung nicht obsolete zu machen!
Die haben mir sogar auf Bitte das Klett am unteren Teil des Rückenprotektors umgenäht und verlängert, weil ich den Nierengurt lieber weiter über die Hüfte anstatt oberhalb des Bauchs tragen wollte.
Dem Jacket würdest du nicht direkt ansehen das es umkonfektioniert wurde. Es gibt ein paar Sonderlösungen die ich noch mit einem Klettband variabel anpassen kann, das betrifft den Zug am äußersten Ende der Brustpads über den Rippen. Da man dort hingegen der anderen Stellen den Netzstoff in Richtung Rückenprotektor wegen der CE Zertifizierung nicht ummodelieren durfte, haben die eine Konstruktion angebracht wo ein Klettband Mittig über den Rückenprotektor variabel fixiert werden kann.
Nach insg. 2h + sind wir dann durch gwesen. Ich wollte was für die Kaffeekasse geben oder mich sonstig erkenntlich zeigen aber die wollten nicht.

Apropos Rippenprellung bzw. -brüche.... die habe ich mit dem Bliss so oft wie mit keinem anderen Jacket gehabt. Mit dem Ding habe ich es mal vor einigen Jahren geschafft innerhalb einem 3/4 Jahr mir einmal 3 und dann später nochmal 2 Rippen zu brechen.


----------



## Sespri (12. Oktober 2021)

Boah...!! Das nenne ich mal einen Kundenservice. Und ja, ich bin zuversichtlich, dass mir die Brustpads einzeln verkauft werden können. Ortema war in den letzten Tagen auch bei mir kulant. Ich hatte in einem örtlichen MX-Shop die Jacke ausprobiert und war sofort angetan von der Passform. 

Nicht lange nach dem Kauf hat es mich auf einer örtlichen Runde gelegt (ohne Orthomax) und ich musste wegen einer Sehnenverletzung unters Messer. Die Jacke wanderte dann leider für ein paar Monate in den Kleiderschrank. Dieses Jahr wieder frohgemut in den Park und nach den Ferien dachte ich, es wäre mal gut das Ding zu waschen. Ergo Protektoren raus und da stellte ich fest, dass in einem Ärmel ein kleines Zwischenstück fehlte, welches im anderen vorhanden war. Ich hatte auch gleich betont, dass mich das bisher nie gestört hatte, aber jetzt, wo ich es halt weiss, mich schon nervt. Und gemerkt hätte ich es verletzungsbedingt erst nach einem Jahr, sonst hätte ich mich früher gemeldet. Ob da was zu machen wäre?

Für Ortema war das kein Grund um lange herum zu zicken, sondern sie schickten mir kostenlos die verbesserte Version für beide Arme..!


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. Oktober 2021)

Hi!

Habe deinen Eröffnungs-Post nur auf die Schnelle überflogen... Wollte dir aber kurz mitteilen, dass ich seit Kurzem die Alpinestars Tech V2 habe und die wirklich sehr gut finde. Also zumindest vom Sitz, der Einstellbarkeit, der Verarbeitung und dem zu erwartenden Schutz her. Gecrasht bin ich damit noch nicht, kann also in der Hinsicht nichts berichten.
Die Belüftung finde ich für so ein Gerät wirklich sehr gut. Auf dem Lift in Willingen ist mir bei 17/18 Grad überraschend kühl geworden...😁

Sie lässt sich erstaunlich leicht an- und ausziehen und durch das abnehmbare, obere Segment des Rückenprotektors, finden auch die "Flossen" meines Atlas Air Brace ziemlich gut Platz. So sitzt das Brace deutlich besser, als wenn dieses Segment eingesetzt ist.
Das Alpinestars Brace passt sicher noch besser. Leatt wahrscheinlich auch...

Ach ja: Die Ärmel schließen bei mir kurz über dem Handgelenk ab, wie von dir gewünscht.
Ich habe mich zwischen Größe XL und XXL für die kleinere entschieden, weil da nichts rutscht und sich verschiebt, so wie es ja auch sein soll.
Ich bin 182 cm groß, wiege ca. 95 kg (eher Fett als Muskeln😅) und meine Armlänge (Rumpf bis Handgelenk) beträgt ca. 60 cm.

Hoffe das hilft etwas. Bei Fragen, fragen!😉✌🏻


----------



## Impact (12. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Boah...!! Das nenne ich mal einen Kundenservice. Und ja, ich bin zuversichtlich, dass mir die Brustpads einzeln verkauft werden können. Ortema war in den letzten Tagen auch bei mir kulant. Ich hatte in einem örtlichen MX-Shop die Jacke ausprobiert und war sofort angetan von der Passform.
> 
> Nicht lange nach dem Kauf hat es mich auf einer örtlichen Runde gelegt (ohne Orthomax) und ich musste wegen einer Sehnenverletzung unters Messer. Die Jacke wanderte dann leider für ein paar Monate in den Kleiderschrank. Dieses Jahr wieder frohgemut in den Park und nach den Ferien dachte ich, es wäre mal gut das Ding zu waschen. Ergo Protektoren raus und da stellte ich fest, dass in einem Ärmel ein kleines Zwischenstück fehlte, welches im anderen vorhanden war. Ich hatte auch gleich betont, dass mich das bisher nie gestört hatte, aber jetzt, wo ich es halt weiss, mich schon nervt. Und gemerkt hätte ich es verletzungsbedingt erst nach einem Jahr, sonst hätte ich mich früher gemeldet. Ob da was zu machen wäre?
> 
> Für Ortema war das kein Grund um lange herum zu zicken, sondern sie schickten mir kostenlos die verbesserte Version für beide Arme..!



Haha, ja ich weiß was die meinst. Das flache flimsige Schaumstoff Ding das zwischen den beiden Arm Protektoren ungefähr in Mitte des Ärmels platziert ist. Boah das ist echt fummelarbeit das wieder in Position zu bekommen damits dort bleibt wos ist wenn du einmal alle SAStech Protektoren zum waschen des Jackets entfernt hast. Wenn ich das verlieren würde, wäre es an der Zeit in den Keller zu gehen und irgend ein Stück Schaumstoff aus Karton Stopfmaterial herauszuschneiden. Sollten die die Jacke überarbeiten, wäre das meiner Meinung nach das Erste was wegfallen sollte


----------



## Sespri (12. Oktober 2021)

Impact schrieb:


> Haha, ja ich weiß was die meinst. Das flache flimsige Schaumstoff Ding das zwischen den beiden Arm Protektoren ungefähr in Mitte des Ärmels platziert ist.


Ja, genau diese unscheinbaren Dinger... Darum habe ich es auch lange nicht gemerkt. Und über die Wirkung kann man sich gewiss streiten. Nur eben, weglassen wollte ich es auch nicht. Da kann ich schon sehr eigen sein, das streite ich keineswegs ab. Das einfügen ist idT. ein Gefummel. Nur die Neuen sind länger, taillierter und haben in der Mitte einen Klettverschluss. Das hält per se schon mal besser und der Klettverschluss tut den Rest. Nach dem Motto "Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (12. Oktober 2021)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe deinen Eröffnungs-Post nur auf die Schnelle überflogen... Wollte dir aber kurz mitteilen, dass ich seit Kurzem die Alpinestars Tech V2 habe und die wirklich sehr gut finde. Also zumindest vom Sitz, der Einstellbarkeit, der Verarbeitung und dem zu erwartenden Schutz her. Gecrasht bin ich damit noch nicht, kann also in der Hinsicht nichts berichten.
> Die Belüftung finde ich für so ein Gerät wirklich sehr gut. Auf dem Lift in Willingen ist mir bei 17/18 Grad überraschend kühl geworden...😁
> ...


Wunderbar! Die Erste nicht MTX Person die diese Jacke hat 
Du hast die Bionic Tech V2 von Alpinestars, also die mit den roten clips am hardshell Brustprotektor, wie im ersten RM Video gezeigt, korrekt?

Ich werde schauen müssen wie sich das mit dem Ortema Neckbrace verhalten wird. Deins hab ich schon oft gelesen soll da gut in die Ausspaarung passen. Ebenso die von Leatt.
Das mit dem an- bzw. ausziehen soll so eine Sache sein, schrieben manche. Es soll daran liegen, das der mesh Stoff recht reissanfällig sein soll, und Achtung walten gelassen werden muss. Ich laß bei einer Rezension was davon das bei einem schon nach einer Saison Risse an der Naht des Stoffs am Rückenprotektor Löcher geworfen hat. Wie sorgsam er damit umging stand dort jedoch nicht. Ich hoffe einfach mal das es ihm egal war 

Das sind echt super interessante Einblicke bei den recht sperrlichen Informationen die man für dieses Jacket so findet, das komischerweise unverändert schon seit 2019 auf dem Markt ist, und durchweg recht zufriedene Kundenberichte hinterlassen hat.

Ich bin bei 1,87m und Nackt aktuell bei ~ 87,6Kg.
Das Bionic Tech V2 habe ich mir in XL und XXL bestellt. Der Kurs ist aktuell bei Maciag am Besten.
Dazu habe ich mir noch testweise in L/XL das Acerbis X-Fit Future Level 2 Jacket mitbestellt: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/acerb...ture-level-2-schwarz-fluo-gelb-sid124291.html
Alle drei sollten Morgen oder Übermorgen hier ankommen.

Ich hätte so viele Fragen zum Bionic Tech V2 die mir da auf den Nägeln brennen, die ich mir wohl selbst beantworten werden kann. Eine jedoch wirst du wohl aus deiner Erfahrung besser beantworten können....
ich laß von einem der sich an div. Videos mit immer den selben Kommentaren darüber ausgelassen hat, das niemand erwähnt, das wenn man mit dem Jacket in Fahrposition geht, der flexible und nicht vernähte Brustpanzer angeblich so demaßen hoch rutschen würde, das es schon auf seinen Adamsapfel drücken würde. Er schreib auch das er nicht wissen wolle was passiert wenn du dich damit legst und er es deshalb wieder abgegeben hat.
Mir kam da sofort in den Sinn dass er wohlmöglich die Schulter + roten clip Halterungen unten am Brustpanzer nicht korrekt justiert hat. Mich würds wundern wenns so wäre.
Gelesen hab ich auch noch das der Reissverschluss nicht grade der Hit sein soll, und man den wohlmöglich sofort austauschen lassen soll.
Weiter negatives hab ich so nicht mehr finden können.
Wie beurteilst du das?


----------



## Impact (12. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ja, genau diese unscheinbaren Dinger... Darum habe ich es auch lange nicht gemerkt. Und über die Wirkung kann man sich gewiss streiten. Nur eben, weglassen wollte ich es auch nicht. Da kann ich schon sehr eigen sein, das streite ich keineswegs ab. Das einfügen ist idT. ein Gefummel. Nur die Neuen sind länger, taillierter und haben in der Mitte einen Klettverschluss. Das hält per se schon mal besser und der Klettverschluss tut den Rest. Nach dem Motto "Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten"...


Du, ich glaub die haben 0,0 Wirkung 
Die sind eher nur zur Optik da damit die Verbindung da kein Loch im Stoff wirft, denke ich. Aber ich verstehe dich vollkommen.
Da könnte man auch nen alten Schlüppa reinfriemeln.

Ahso, ich kenne nur die Dinger mit Klett oben drauf. Man muss schon genau darauf achten wie man sie wieder positioniert, denn aufgrund des Kletts täuscht es manchmal darüber hinweg, das sie dort haften wos nicht exakt richtig ist. Es ist echt schon eine Fummelarbeit alles wieder in das Jacket reinzubekommen nachdem man es gewaschen hat, weil ich damit immer so viel Zeit verplemper.

Ich erinnere mich das 2020 in den 3,5 Wochen Andorra deshalb bewusst in Kauf genommen zu haben, nur 2x gemacht zu haben. Effektiv war ich 3 Wochen am biken. Dabei habe ich Klamotten für zwei Tage dabei gehabt und somit jeden Tag ein set im scubba bag im Hotel gewaschen und trockenen lassen. Das Ortema Jacket habe ich vor dem Abendessen immer maximal geöffnet auf dem Fußboden bei offenen Fenster liegen lassen. Das hat sehr gut funktioniert. Gestunken hat das irgendwie nie so richtig.
Ich nahm eher den synthetischen Geruch vom Stoff wahr. Scheinbar funktioniert Ortemas anti smell Vorkehrung bei dem Ding ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Die 2x wo ich es gewaschen habe war wegen ein Tag Matschparty, und das andere mal aus good will.
Getragen hab ichs immer direkt auf dem Körper ohne Funktionsshirt.


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. Oktober 2021)

Impact schrieb:


> Wunderbar! Die Erste nicht MTX Person die diese Jacke hat
> Du hast die Bionic Tech V2 von Alpinestars, also die mit den roten clips am hardshell Brustprotektor, wie im ersten RM Video gezeigt, korrekt?
> 
> Ich werde schauen müssen wie sich das mit dem Ortema Neckbrace verhalten wird. Deins hab ich schon oft gelesen soll da gut in die Ausspaarung passen. Ebenso die von Leatt.
> ...




So isses, Bionic Tech V2 mit den roten Verschlussteilen. Vor nicht langer Zeit war bei Maciag nämlich Alpinestars-Woche und ich dachte mir, bei 205 € macht man nichts falsch...

Natürlich habe ich auch vorher Review um Review gelesen bzw. geschaut und bemerkt, dass dieses Suit quasi nur MTX Leute fahren.

Ich denke es ist klar, dass diese Mesh-Teile nie so reißfest sind, wie z.B. so eine Ortema Jacke. Und bei der Tech V2 mache ich es so, dass ich beim Ausziehen tatsächlich etwas Vorsicht walten lasse. Leicht am Saum zupfen, nicht nur an einer Stelle, sondern schön ringsrum immer ein bisschen. Dann auf keinen Fall den Ärmel am Saum haltend vom Arm ziehen! Immer den Ellenbogen-Protektor umgreifen, Richtung Hand ziehen und dann geht der Rest fast von allein.
Alle anderen Stellen sind völlig problemlos. Und ich hänge da schon drin, wie eine Presswurst.😁
Ok, mit Langzeiterfahrungswerten kann ich natürlich noch nicht dienen, zugegeben...

Nun zum "schwimmend" gelagerten Brustpanzer.
Ich hatte von dem evtl. Problem auch gelesen, ebenso allerdings bei einigen Suits mit festen Brustpanzern.
Andererseits wurde das Freischweben bei einigen Reviews auch gelobt. Es würde den Brustpanzer eben gerade nicht im Wege sein lassen...

Ich trage drunter ein dünnes, eng anligendes Strech-Shirt (Langarm) und drüber entweder ein Kurz- oder Langarm-Jersey. Die halten den Panzer sicher etwas fest. Die Gurte des Brustpanzers habe ich relativ eng gestellt. Mein Adamsapfel lebt noch!😉 Es wird etwas hochgedrückt, ja, aber bei mir zumindest war das nicht störend. Mein altes, "starres" Suit hatte das genauso, weil das Mesh einfach etwas nachgibt...
Die Bewegungsfreiheit im Tech V2 finde ich sehr gut, in allen Belangen.

Zum Anziehen gleich noch ein Tipp!
In einem Review wird ja gezeigt, dass der "Proband" nicht ohne fremde Hilfe an den oberen Verschluss kommt, wenn dieser sich gen Rücken verabschiedet hat...
Ich gehe beim Anziehen etwas anders vor. Einfach beide obere Verschlüsse geschlossen lassen. Die Unteren, Roten offen lassen und den Brustpanzer nach hinten auf den Rückenprotektor klappen. Dann in die Jacke schlupfen, Reißverschluss und Bauchgurt schließen. Dann eine ruckartige Verbeugung performen und schon baumelt der Panzer vor der Brust.😎 Evtl. musst du dabei den Kopf leicht einziehen, damit der Panzer nicht an selbigem hängen bleibt. Dann brauchst du nur noch die unteren Verschlüsse zu bedienen und an die kommt man auch allein wunderbar.


So viel dazu. Bin gespannt, was du berichten wirst...✌🏻



Cheers


----------



## Sespri (13. Oktober 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Sespri (13. Oktober 2021)

Impact schrieb:


> Ortema Jacket habe ich vor dem Abendessen immer maximal geöffnet auf dem Fußboden bei offenen Fenster liegen lassen. Das hat sehr gut funktioniert. Gestunken hat das irgendwie nie so richtig.


Genau so mache ich das auch, funktioniert bestens!


Impact schrieb:


> Getragen hab ichs immer direkt auf dem Körper ohne Funktionsshirt.


Würde ich ohnehin nie. Es gibt ja diesen Trick mit zwei Paar Radlerhosen übereinander. Die untere haftet auf der Haut und die zweite Lage verschiebt sich bei Bodenkontakt. Das verhindert Schürfwunden bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Beim Protektorenshirt/Jacke möchte ich diesen Effekt nicht. Das sollen die Pads von mir aus auf der Haut kleben und in Position bleiben. Hatte mal so eine Art "Brandfleck", ähnlich wie früher in der Turnhalle auf dem Linoleum Boden, als sich der Unterarmschoner durch den Ruck auf der Haut um vielleicht 1cm verschob. Aber lieber das, als ein Loch im Knochen. Beweist aber, was für Kräfte wirken...


----------



## Impact (14. Oktober 2021)

Kurze Rückemeldung wegen einer richtig guten Sache die nur indirekt aber auch mit der Protektor Jacke zutun hat...
Hab jahrelang das Problem gehabt, dass ich lieber in kauf genommen hab während eines ganzen Tag entweder im Bikepark oder Hometrails zu dehydrieren, anstatt eine Trinkblase im Rucksack mitzunehmen, da ich es nicht mag etwas während der fahrt am Rücken rumhängen zu haben.
Hab genug Evoc Rucksäcke dieser Art, aber über die Jahre sind die mehr zu guten Einkaufsrucksäcke verkommen.
Meist war es so das ich Morgen so viel Flüssigkeit wie ging in mich aufnahm, und während des Tages noch irgendwo was kaufte. Dass das nicht immer ausreichte, oder nicht immer ging erklärt sich von selbst.
Auch wenn sich über die vielen Jahre der Körper offensichtlich daran halbwegs gewöhnt hat, ich merkte schon wie man mehr und mehr nur noch Passagier war, wenn man flüssigkeitstechnisch wieder den Abhang abstürzte.
Trauriger Höhepunkt war vor knapp 3 Jahre als ich auf dem Hometrail im Sommer einen kompletten knock out während der airtime erlebt habe. Resultat war das ich mich aufgrund der Gehirnerschütterung nur noch an die Zufahrt und an das ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich wieder im Graben neben dem Kickertable aufwachte erinnern kann. Was dazwischen passierte - keine Ahnung bis Heute. Sonstige Brüche waren dabei nur Randerscheinungen.
Somit hab ich nach einer Lösung gesucht. Alles von einer Art Neckbrace Halterung (mit 0,5L zu unrentabel, Laufwesten, diese Hipster Hüfttaschen (Katastrophe), Kleinstrucksäcke von Leatt (immer noch zu groß)...... usw.
Problem auch das selbst wenn Kompromisse eingegangen werden, bewegen die sich zu sehr oder knocken schon mal das Neckbrace oder spätestens am Helm von unten an, was zumindest mich beim fahren irritiert. Da kann noch so viel festgezurrt werden, bis du in der Protektorenjacke keine Luft mehr bekommst, es ist konstruktionsbedingt.
Die Lösung habe ich nun in USWE gefunden. Deren Systeme bieten mir genau das was ich suche.
Mittlerweile gibt sogar bei Leatt einige Rucksäcke die das Gurtsystem von USWE einsätzen. Scheint offensichtlich ein Patent zu sein, weil bei den Leatt Rucksäcke am Gurt ungewöhnlich oft USWE als label ersichtlich ist.
Hab mir das kleinste RAW 3 System zugelegt um so minimalistisch wie möglich unterwegs zu sein. Das Ding kommt mit einer 2L Trinkblase, und schließt ungefährim oberen Drittel / max. Mitte des Rückens ab, und ist recht Körpernah und flach. D.h. mögliche Entlüftungsöffnungen am Rückenprotektor werden nicht wie sonst üblich durch einen Rucksack unnötig abgedeckt. No dancing monkey funktioniert tatsächlich selbst bei Maximalbeladung des kleinen Rucksacks. Die 3L Trinkblasen Version des RAW 8 auch interessant, aber obwohl im Vergleich immer noch klein, mir schon wieder zu viel. Abseits des RAW gibts für jeden Sport leicht veränderte Versionen.
Evtl. hilfts ja jemanden weiter:








						Dirt Biking Hydration Packs
					

Bss Commerce




					de.uswe-sports.com
				











						Technology
					

Bss Commerce




					de.uswe-sports.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Oktober 2021)

@MetalWarrior  kannst du noch paar Fragen zum Tech V2 beantworten?
Die Elbow und Shulter Pads/ Protektoren kann man sicherlich nicht rausnehmen bzw. abmachen.
Schaut aber so aus als ob Brust und Rückenprotektor abnehmbar sind. Korrekt? Kann man das Jacket so in die Waschmaschine stecken?

Ist für mich ein wichtiger Punkt (hinter einer gute Passform) da mir die umständliche Handwäsche meines aktuellen IXS Asult Jackets nervt  ;-)


----------



## Impact (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe nun das Alpinestars Bionic Tech V2 in XL sowie XXL, und auch das Acerbis X-Fit Future Level 2 in L/XL ausprobiert.

Das Alpinestars war in XXL zu weit am Oberkörper, auch die Protektoren an den Ärmel fassten nicht richtig, waren zu weit. Das XL passte da besser. Für die, die es wissen wollen, die Ärmelweite wächst mit zunehmender Größe auch mit.
Jedoch wirds auch nicht das XL werden. Ich komme mit dem Jacket nicht zurecht, und zwar aufgrund folgender Gründe....

ich kann die Brustplatte nicht so einstellen das sie nicht stört wenn ich den Oberkörper in Fahrposition bewege
wenn ich das Jacket angezogen habe gut, aber sobald ich paar mal die Arme über Kopf oder nach vorn hebe zieht sich die Jackeunter dem Nierengurt mit hoch, und noch viel schlimmer auch die Brustplatte. Hier passiert genau das was ich befürchtet habe, sie mündet dann kurz vor dem Hals
senkt man die Arme wieder ist es nicht so das alles wieder in Position geht, es verharrt so. D.h. man müsste alles wieder in Position zuppeln. Beim biken unmöglich somit ein no go für mich.
die Steckverbinder die über den Nacken gehen liegen auf einem sehr dünnen padding. Gemessen an derer Dimension ist das padding zu dünn. Das ist insb. für diejenigen unangenehm, die schon mal eine gebrochene Clavicula hatten. Das unangenehme Gefühl wird noch verstärkt wenn dort das padding des Neckbrace (hier Ortema) drauf liegt.
da die oberen Steckverbinder von Brust- zu Rückenplatte höher über den Nacken stehen, macht es somit erforderlich, das ich jedes mal wenn ich die Protektorenjacke im Vergleich zu anderen mit dem Neckbrace trage, am Neckbrace die stets genutzten höheren Neckbrace paddings, gegen weniger hohe tauschen müsste. Denn ansonsten stünde die oberste Kante des Neckbrace ungefähr in Höhe Ohrläppchen
die Hufeisenform des Ortema Neckbrace passt mit oder ohne die Ausspaarung am Rückenprotektor nicht zusammen. Wird der Deckel am Rückenprotektor entfernt rutscht immer nur eine Seite der Rückseite vom Neckbrace rein, da es nicht breit genug ist. Lässt man den Deckel drauf steht das ONB so dermaßen weit uns schief vom Nacken ab das es ungesund ausschaut. Um es zumindest mit dem Deckel nutzen zu können, müsste man es erneut dem Rückenprotektor der Jacke bei Ortema in der Werkstatt anpassen lassen. Auch ein no go für mich, da es mit bisweilen 3 Protektorenjacken passt und angepasst wurde.
ist die Jacke angezogen und greift man beispielsweise mit der rechten Hand auf den linken Oberarm, drückt sich die starre oberste linke Kante des Brustprotektors auf den linken Oberarm Protektor ab und beginnt ihn zur Seite zu drücken. Sowas find ich recht unpassend.
Die Jacke umschließt den Hals recht labbelig

Randnotiz: ich finde den Nierengurt der über den Bauch geht auch nicht angenehm da der bei Oberkörperbewegung wie oben schon erklärt dann auch den Bauch hochrutscht, da er sich immer den schmalsten Punkt sucht.
Alles in allem Sachen die mich stören. Hier finde ich das Ortema Orthomax um Dimensionen angenehmer.
Der Rückenprotektor ist am Alpinestars recht gut, und auch die Lösung der Unterarm Protektoren gefällt ganz gut. Dies auch mit dem rauen Stoff drüber.
Ich habe mir die Jacke wirklich eingestellt, aber ich komme auf keinen grünen Zweig. Insg. merke ich auch das wenn ich sie mir wieder ausgezogen habe, irgendwie erleichtert bin.
So ein bisschen kann ich die Eindrücke die der eine in seinen Kommentare der ganzen reviews geschrieben hat, wo angeblich niemand drüber spricht - nachvollziehen.

Die Acerbis Protektorenjacke ist recht interessant. Der verwendete Stoff ist echt geil. Man fühlt sich Super wohl darin. In L/XL sind auch die Ärmel lang genug und schließen am Handgelenk ab, auch der Hals schließt bündig ab und es wäre lang genug um es auch in die Hose zu stecken. Es fühlt sich wie ein robustes Funktionsshirt an. Interessant auch das die Protektoren alle Level 2 sein sollen.
Bemerkenswert ist auch der Nieren oder Rippenschutz (bin mir unsicher was es von beiden ist). Ich vermute eher letzteres. Das Ding ist ebenso voluminös (dick + breit) wie die restlichen Protektoren und deckt einen ganzen bereich der Rippen ab. Also kein Schaumstoff oder so, sondern das was auch an Brust, Arme usw. anliegt wenn ich das richtig deute.
Ich hätte die Jacke behalten, wenn v.a. der Rückenprotektor nicht so kurz wäre. Ich hätte selbst darüber hinweggesehen, dass die Protektoren recht üppig und relativ dick auftragen. Auch ist mir aufgefallen dass die Protektoren die in der jeweiligen Funktionsshirt Tasche recht viel Spiel haben. Das insb. bei Ober- und Unterarm. Hier habe ich bedenken, dass das beim crash an Ort und Stelle bleibt.
Sonst bemerkenswert hoher Komfort und Robustheit des verwendeten Stoffs. So noch nie gesehen.

Insg. sind das jetzt 5 Protektorenjacken die ich Maciag innerhalb ner Woche + wieder zurückschicke. Die müssen mich mittlwerweile hassen. Ansonsten fällt mir bis auf die oben empfohlene Scott Jacke die ich noch ausprobieren könnte, keine mehr ein. Muss mal schauen wo man die herbekommt.
Ansonsten ist bei mir eh bald off season, und mal schaun ob ichs nach dem crash bis zum Winter wieder aufs Bike schaffe. Evtl. tut sich ja noch was auf dem Markt und es gibt einige Neuerscheinungen was Protektorenjacken angeht.


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Oktober 2021)

Puh, das ist natürlich schade.
Ich kenne das Ganze... Hatte die letzten Wochen min. 10 verschiedene Helme zum Probieren da. Nervt!
Viel Erfolg mit den nächsten Jacken...✌🏻


@Zub-Zero: Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Brustpanzer ist abnehmbar, Rückenprotektor nicht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. Oktober 2021)

Schade...aber gut zu wissen und danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann kann ich mir eine Bestellung sparen


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Oktober 2021)

Ach ja, wo doch oben die Scott D3O Jacke im Gespräch war... Falls ihr einen Stadler in der Nähe habt... ich glaube die haben teilweise diese Teile da...


----------



## Impact (15. Oktober 2021)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo doch oben die Scott D3O Jacke im Gespräch war... Falls ihr einen Stadler in der Nähe habt... ich glaube die haben teilweise diese Teile da...


Eher nicht. Lt. deren Webshop auch nicht vorrätig und deren Protektorenauswahl ist für Fahrrad + MTX eher begrenzt.


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Oktober 2021)

Hm komisch, als ich vor ein paar Wochen geschaut hatte, waren die noch gelistet. 
Aber na ja, z.Z. ist vieles schnell ausverkauft, wie ich heute wieder mal erleben durfte. Ein Wahnsinn. Selbst belanglose (Massenware-) Kleinteile kriegt man kaum oder gar nicht...


----------



## Impact (16. Oktober 2021)

Die Scott Softcon Air und die Pro Protektorenjacken haben einen Nierengurt unter der Jacke soweit ich herausgefunden habe.
Ist dann nichts für mich.


----------



## walkingsucks (18. Oktober 2021)

kann die hier empfehlen





						Scott Softcon 2 Protektorenjacke 2020 - günstig kaufen ▷ FC-Moto
					

Scott Softcon 2 Protektorenjacke 2020 - günstig bestellen bei FC-Moto | top Bewertungen ☆ weltweiter Versand ✓




					www.fc-moto.de
				



einziger Nachteil: Brust und Rückenprotektor nicht entnehmbar und nur Handwäsche


----------



## Impact (18. Oktober 2021)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> kann die hier empfehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiterer Nachteil: ausschließlich Level 1 Protektoren verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (3. November 2021)

Weil ich letzte Woche das Leatt DBX 6.5 Hologram Neckbrace zum schon vorhandenen Ortema ONBv3 günstig geschossen habe, verschärfte das die Situation um ein Safetyjacket noch mal.
Denn das Leatt kann am oberen Teil des Ortema Orthomax Rückeprotektors nur bedingt verheiratet werden.
Es steht mir am unteren Teil zu viel ab.

Deshalb hab ich heute nachdem ichs recht günstig bekommen hab, das 2021er Troy Lee Designs UPL 7855 HW in Größe L bestellt. Hoffe mal, das wird vorerst der Suche den Deckel drauf machen.


----------



## Impact (4. November 2021)

Ich denke ich hab nun eine gute Alternative zum Ortema Orthomax im TL UPL 7855 HW gefunden.

Eins vorweg, es gibt einige Aussagen, die meinen, der Rücken schließt nicht lang genug ab.
Die Bedenken haben sich zumindest für mich in Luft aufgelöst. Ja es könnte einen Tick länger sein. Es ist aber jetzt nicht so als würde der Rücken nahezu 50% freiliegen.
Steckt man den unteren, ungepaddeten Teil des Mesh shirts einfach in die Hose, dann wird man feststellen, dass sich die Macher was dabei gedacht haben. Denn so enden das Padding von Bauch + Rücken genau an der Hose. Der andere Teil in dewr Hose hält das Safety Jacket noch zusätzlich nach unten und in Form. Mein Ortema beispielsweise hat einen so langen Rückenprotektor der findet sich auch noch in der Hose. Für mich ist das TL so ideal, da ich dazu eh immer Leatt 3DF 5.0 Impact Shorts trage und dort dann auch das Steißbein und Hüftknochen paddings anliegen.
Bewegt man sich etwas kann es sein das vom Rücken wie jetzt wo ich sitze ein paar cm über den Hosenbund freiliegt, aber kein Drama.

Das vorausgesetzt, man hat die richtige Größe gefunden. Ich habe bei 1,87m und zw. 86-88Kg Größe L gewählt, und die passt richtig gut.
Das Ortema beispielsweise passt weder in XL wie ichs damals hatte und seither in XXL aktuell habe gänzlich. Irgendwie liege ich bei Ortema dazwischen.

Das TL ist jetzt zwar nicht so dünn wie beispielsweise ein Bliss Arg Comp, aber auch nicht so dermaßen dick auftragend wie das Ortema Orthomax.
Gemessen an einem XL Jersey (meine normale Größe), ist mit dem Bliss luftig lockerer schlabber look angesagt, beim Ortema hingegen würde das Jersey in der Größe kurz vor dem platzen sein.
Das TL liegt ganz gut dazwischen. Es schlabbert nichts, aber es ist auch nicht so als würde etwas ansatzweise gedehnt. Genau richtig.
Randnotiz: beim Ortema bin ich sogar gezwungen auf XXL Jerseys zu wechseln damit das Jersey so wirkt wie mit XL beim TL. Nur mit dem Unterschied, das man mit dem Ortema insg. ausschaut als würde man von der Football Reservebank kommen.
Empfohlen wurde das Jacket eine Nr. kleiner als die gewohnte Kleidergröße zu wählen. Das stimmt.

Das Konzept mit dem individuell heraus- und einsteckbaren shock doctor paddings finde ich richtig gut. So kann man sich das Jacket nach belieben konfigurieren.
Das beispielweise dachte ich wäre für das Neckbrace notwendig. Jedoch habe ich spontan einfach mal das Leatt DBX 6.5 und das Ortema ONBv3 angezogen und bei beiden passte es auch besser ohne das ich irgend ein pad aus dem Jacket herausnehmen musste, und auch besser als mit jeder anderen Jacke dich ich sonst noch hier rumliegen habe.

Selbst der Bauch ist abgedeckt, auch die Nieren und die Rippen und Oberarm Muskulator einfach komplett neben dem was man sonst so gewohnt ist.
Einmal angezogen, warm geworden und haben sich die Pads mal der Körpertemperatur angepasst, merkt man das Jacket kaum bis gar nicht mehr. V.a wichtig für mich: kein nervtötender Nierengurt.
Die paddings bleiben auch an Ort und Stelle.
Die L-Bogen Schoner sind gut gemacht, fangen das Gelenk vollkommen ein und schließen auch nicht zu früh ab. Äußerlich ist nochmal so eine abriebfeste Membran gegen aufscheuern angebracht, ähnlich dem was man schon bei dem Alpinestars Jacket gesehen hat.
Über die Oberarm Pads könnte man sich streiten.

Das das Ding angezogen wird wie ein Pullover, wurde von so einigen empfohlen darunter ein Funktionsshirt zu tragen. Das weil es dann einfach sein soll das Ding nach einem Tag tragen von der verschwitzten Haut wieder ausziehen zu können.
Ich habe darunter nun solch ein shirt, und L passt mir recht gut.
Ach ja, das Packmaß ist auch recht moderat, und es wiegt nix. Total leicht 
Das Shirt gibt es schon recht lange auf dem Markt, ob sich über die Jahre was verändert hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sespri (4. November 2021)

Impact schrieb:


> Das das Ding angezogen wird wie ein Pullover, wurde von so einigen empfohlen darunter ein Funktionsshirt zu tragen. Das weil es dann einfach sein soll das Ding nach einem Tag tragen von der verschwitzten Haut wieder ausziehen zu können.


Diesen Effekt nutzte man schon früher mit zwei Radlerhosen. Der Erste klebt auf der Haut und der Zweite verschiebt sich auf dem ersten und verhindert die ärgste Schürfung. 

Beim Jacket ist das kontraproduktiv. Genauso leicht verschieben sich auch die Protektoren wenn man auf dem Boden weiter schrammt und sind dann nicht an Ort, wenn der nächste Stein wartet.


----------



## Impact (4. November 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Diesen Effekt nutzte man schon früher mit zwei Radlerhosen. Der Erste klebt auf der Haut und der Zweite verschiebt sich auf dem ersten und verhindert die ärgste Schürfung.
> 
> Beim Jacket ist das kontraproduktiv. Genauso leicht verschieben sich auch die Protektoren wenn man auf dem Boden weiter schrammt und sind dann nicht an Ort, wenn der nächste Stein wartet.


Ich habs nur gelesen. Normalerweise trage ich ein Jacket direkt am Körper. Jetzt im Winter dort oder die am Knie eher getrennt durch ein Funktions -shirt, bzw. -lange Unterhose. Winter ist für mich aber eh meist off season.


----------



## Jack22001 (31. Oktober 2022)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich denke ich hab nun eine gute Alternative zum Ortema Orthomax im TL UPL 7855 HW gefunden.
> 
> Eins vorweg, es gibt einige Aussagen, die meinen, der Rücken schließt nicht lang genug ab.
> Die Bedenken haben sich zumindest für mich in Luft aufgelöst. Ja es könnte einen Tick länger sein. Es ist aber jetzt nicht so als würde der Rücken nahezu 50% freiliegen.
> ...


Hi Impact,

bin grade vor der selben Situation wie Du im letzten Jahr, da ich mir mit meinem alten O'Neal aus 2011 mit Plasteprotektoren den Oberarm zersplittert hatte im März beim Skifahren, da die ganze Energie am Ende des PlasteEllenbogenprotektors an einem Punkt auf den Konchen ging. Bekanntest Problem bei den alten Protektoren.

Daher hast Du inzwischen evt auch einige Sturzerfahrung mit dem Troy Lee sammeln können im Vergleich zum Ortema? Ich möchte möglichst guten Schutz (Level 2 überall), aber das Ding noch berghoch bewegen können (zur Not offen) + Bewegungsfreiheit. Einsatz also Alpine Abfahrten aber selber hochtreten. Max 2-3 Bikepark, war ich aber nicht die letzten Jahre und Alpine Ski.

Würdest du da das Troy Lee oder das Ortema empfehlen, bezogen auf Dich? Danke.
Beim Troy Lee hab ich aber nicht gefunden, ob und nach was die Protektoren zertifiziert sind. Kannst Du dazu was sagen?

P.S. finde den Thread hier sehr hilfreich und hast sehr gut die Tests beschrieben. Kann man echt was mit anfangen.


----------



## timohm (18. November 2022)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Hi Impact,
> 
> bin grade vor der selben Situation wie Du im letzten Jahr, da ich mir mit meinem alten O'Neal aus 2011 mit Plasteprotektoren den Oberarm zersplittert hatte im März beim Skifahren, da die ganze Energie am Ende des PlasteEllenbogenprotektors an einem Punkt auf den Konchen ging. Bekanntest Problem bei den alten Protektoren.
> 
> ...


Hi zusammen,

seit Tagen rufe ich diese Seite immer wieder auf, um zu schauen, ob Impact geantwortet hat. Mich interessiert das ebenfalls brennend!

Danke schon mal vorab!


----------

